# The thread of Terry Pratchett: Where puns are their own reword



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ... κατά πόσο ο μεταφραστής πρέπει ...


Εδώ δεν υπάρχουν "πρέπει" ως προς τη λύση, το μόνο "πρέπει" που υπάρχει είναι ως προς την εξασφάλιση της κατανόησης. Δηλαδή, ο αναγνώστης πρέπει: 
1. Να μπορεί να βγάλει νόημα από όσα διαβάζει, 
2. Να αντιληφθεί ότι υπάρχει κάποιο αστείο/λογοπαίγνιο/οτιδήποτε,
3. Το είδος του αστείου/λογοπαίγνιου/οτιδήποτε και της αντίδρασης που προκαλεί να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο παρόμοιο με το πρωτότυπο.

Εγώ θα επέλεγα να αλλάξω το όνομα του Ρόναλντ, μάλλον σε Ντόμαλντ. Γενικά επιλέγω πάντα το μεγαλύτερο δυνατό βαθμό "ελληνοποίησης".
Αλλά φυσικά υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές.

Διάβασα πρόσφατα 4 βιβλία του "Δισκόκοσμου" και απογοητεύτηκα από τη μετάφραση. Σε κάποιον τόμο έχει πεντέξι υποσημειώσεις με "αμετάφραστα λογοπαίγνια". Τι θα πει "αμετάφραστο"; Ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν είχε έμπνευση και είπε να μας ενημερώσει σχετικά, μεταμορφώνοντας ένα τερπνό υποτίθεται ανάγνωσμα σε μάθημα αγγλικής. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το θεωρώ και την καλύτερη δυνατή επιλογή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2013)

Αμετάφραστα; Δηλαδή τι, τα έχει αφήσει στα αγγλικά; Τα έχει αφαιρέσει από το κείμενο; Τα έχει μεταφράσει κατά λέξη;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Διάβασα πρόσφατα 4 βιβλία του "Δισκόκοσμου" και απογοητεύτηκα από τη μετάφραση. Σε κάποιον τόμο έχει πεντέξι υποσημειώσεις με "αμετάφραστα λογοπαίγνια". Τι θα πει "αμετάφραστο"; Ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν είχε έμπνευση και είπε να μας ενημερώσει σχετικά, μεταμορφώνοντας ένα τερπνό υποτίθεται ανάγνωσμα σε μάθημα αγγλικής. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το θεωρώ και την καλύτερη δυνατή επιλογή.


Πάντως, για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο, ο Πράτσετ χρησιμοποιεί τα λογοπαίγνια σε τέτοιο βαθμό που νομίζω ότι πραγματικά σε κάποια σημεία δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα. Ή πρέπει να τα αντικαταστήσεις με κάτι δικό σου, ή να τα σφάξεις. Βέβαια, στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις νομίζω ότι έχει επιλεγεί η χειρότερη οδός: με κάποιο τρόπο μεταφράστηκε το κείμενο αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά θεωρήθηκε σωστό να ενημερωθεί ο αναγνώστης ότι εκεί υπάρχει κάτι που είναι δύσκολο να μεταφερθεί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2013)

Έχει βάλει υποσημειώσεις όπου εξηγεί τα λογοπαίγνια. Παράδειγμα: "...ό,τι και να λέει ο κόσμος, _υπάρχει _ελευθερία, τουλάχιστον της πτώσης (*)"

"(*)Σ.τ.μ. Αμετάφραστο λογοπαίγνιο μεταξύ free launch: ελεύθερη εκτόξευση και free lunch: δωρεάν γεύμα."

Και που το μάθαμε, τι κερδίσαμε;

Προφανώς ή θα τα σφάξεις ή θα βάλεις κάτι δικό σου. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, θα κάνεις την πάπια. Η παράθεση του πρωτοτύπου σε υποσημείωση δεν προσφέρει κάτι στην ανάγνωση, απλώς σπάει τον ειρμό. Και ας θυμόμαστε πάντα ότι αν δε χωράει λογοπαίγνιο ακριβώς στο ίδιο σημείο, μπορούμε πάντα να βάλουμε άλλο λογοπαίγνιο σε άλλο σημείο. Το θέμα είναι η ισορροπία. Και όταν σφάζουμε, σφάζουμε αλύπητα, δεν λέμε "παιδιά συγγνώμη έσφαξα ένα" και "ξέρετε κάτι, έσφαξα κι άλλο". 

Γνώμη μου βέβαια.

Είμαι κι εκτός θέματος τώρα, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα δεν έχει να κάνει με προβλήματα μετάφρασης λόγω αναντιστοιχίας του αλφαβήτου. Το ανέφερα για λόγους αρχής μόνο, για να πω ότι εγώ δεν θα έβαζα υποσημείωση περί R και D αλλά θα έβρισκα μια ελληνοπρεπή λύση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2013)

Θα είχε πλάκα αν ξέραμε τα αντίστοιχα σημεία στο πρωτότυπο, για να καταλάβουμε και πόσο δύσκολο ήταν πια να γίνουν εκεί δυο αξιοπρεπή λογοπαίγνια με τη βοήθεια της τρισχιλιετούς...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

Ντοκ, έχω σκεφτεί να κάνουμε ένα νήμα με λογοπαίγνια από τον Πράτσετ, θα είχε πλάκα. Αλλά πραγματικά, σε ορισμένα σημεία είναι σούπερ δύσκολο! Για παράδειγμα, από το Men at Arms:

[Ψάχνουν εθελοντές για τη Φρουρά, δηλαδή την αστυνομία]:

He scanned the faces. 'Right. We need some honest, law-abiding dwarfs . . . you there . . .'
'Me?' said an unwary dwarf.
'Have you got any previous convictions?'
'Well, I dunno . . . I suppose I used to believe very firmly that a penny saved is a penny
earned—'​
Παίζει με το conviction = πεποίθηση και conviction = καταδίκη. Σημειωτέον, τέτοια λογοπαίγνια κάνει συ-νέ-χει-α.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

Και βέβαια πάντα υπάρχει ο φόβος ο εξελληνισμός του λογοπαιγνίου να αποτελεί έναν φρικτό αναχρονισμό ή ανατοπισμό, και να καταντά λογοπαίγνιο επιπέδου Δελφιναρίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2013)

Ναι, ο Πράτσετ είναι δύσκολος απ' αυτήν την υπόθεση και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο μεταφραστής το έκανε αυτό από τιμιότητα. Όμως σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση αυτό που μένει στον αναγνώστη είναι ότι ο μεταφραστής δεν ήταν αρκετά καλός να βρει μια λύση ή βαριόταν, πράγμα που αδικεί την υπόλοιπη δουλειά του και πιθανότατα και τον χρόνο που δαπάνησε στο συγκεκριμένο λογοπαίγνιο, πριν παραδώσει τα όπλα.

Το κομμάτι που παραθέτει η Μελάνη είναι από το The Light Fantastic:

Tumbling past, totally out of control, is the bronze shell of the Potent Voyager, a sort of neolithic spaceship built and pushed over the edge by the astronomer-priests of Krull, which is conveniently situated on the very rim of the world and proves, whatever people say, that there *is* such a thing as a free launch.

Πράγματι, είναι δύσκολο να παίξεις με τους κανόνες, γιατί στα ελληνικά έχεις να δουλέψεις με το "δεν υπάρχει δωρεάν γεύμα", που δεν σου δίνει πολλά περιθώρια στο συγκεκριμένο νοηματικό πλαίσιο. Ίσως να έπαιζε με την ελεύθερη πτώση; Ή ίσως κάτι σαν "ό,τι κι αν λέει ο κόσμος, δεν υπάρχουν ουσιαστικά απαγορευμένες πτώσεις". Lame, το ξέρω, σκέφτηκα _ουσιαστικά _και _πτώσεις_. Πάντως θα μπορούσε να πετάξει κάτι για ελεύθερη πτώση, χωρίς λογοπαίγνιο και να το αφήσει έτσι. Ακόμα και με την σημείωση δεν είναι άμεσα κατανοητό στον μη υποψιασμένο ποιο ήταν το αρχικό λογοπαίγνιο.



Palavra said:


> Ντοκ, έχω σκεφτεί να κάνουμε ένα νήμα με λογοπαίγνια από τον Πράτσετ, θα είχε πλάκα. Αλλά πραγματικά, σε ορισμένα σημεία είναι σούπερ δύσκολο! Για παράδειγμα, από το Men at Arms:
> 
> [Ψάχνουν εθελοντές για τη Φρουρά, δηλαδή την αστυνομία]:
> He scanned the faces. 'Right. We need some honest, law-abiding dwarfs . . . you there . . .'
> ...



Ύποπτα φρονήματα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

Θα τα άλλαζα εντελώς:

which is conveniently situated on the very rim of the world and proves, whatever people say, that there is such a thing as a free launch.
Θα ξεκινούσα με «κάτι που δείχνει ότι οι ακραίες λύσεις δεν είναι πάντα οι χειρότερες» και θα προσπαθούσα να το βελτιώσω.

'Have you got any previous convictions?'
'Well, I dunno . . . I suppose I used to believe very firmly that a penny saved is a penny
earned—'
«Έχεις ποινικό μητρώο;»
«Με το να μη τρώω, έχω ένα πεινικό πρόβλημα, είναι αλήθεια».


Και συγχαρητήρια στη μοδερατόρισσα για τον τίτλο.


----------



## mortal (Nov 28, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω παιδιά, αλλά με τον Pratchett έχοντας παλαιότερα διαβάσει μερικά στα ελληνικά (Ars-Longa/ΠΑΡΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ εποχή) και τελευταία έχοντας μεταφράσει σαν πάρεργο για στενό κύκλο τα The Hogfather, Reaper Man, και τελειώνοντας τώρα το Interesting Times, βρίσκω πως μερικά [πιθανόν να φταίω εγώ αποκλειστικά] είναι αδύνατον να τα μεταφράσεις. 

Και δεν είναι μόνο τα λογοπαίγνια μα μπαίνει στην μέση και η λεξιπλασία, ή ορισμένες εκφράσεις που έχουν μεταφερθεί/ξεσηκωθεί από άλλα αντικείμενα που είναι δύσκολο να βρεις άμεση αντιστοιχία. 

Δεν ξέρω πώς το βλέπετε εσείς σαν επαγγελματίες αλλά σαν χομπίστας το έχω θεωρήσει οδυνηρό στην καλύτερη. Τα [Σ.τ.Μ.] είναι η μόνη λύση όταν δεν βλέπεις φως στον λογοτεχνικό ορίζοντα και δεν θέλεις να δουλέψεις τον αναγνώστη του Συγγραφέα με κάτι που σκαρφίζεσαι στο πόδι για να αντικαταστήσεις κάτι που σκέφτηκε ενδεχομένως με πολύ διαφορετικό τρόπο. 

Το να μεταφράσεις έργο του Pratchett είναι, φυσικά, της κατηγορίας "Πονάει αλλά μου αρέσει", αλλιώς δεν τον πλησιάζεις καν και τον αφήνεις για τους κατέχοντες σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό την Αγγλική. Επίσης δίχως companion από εδώ πολλά λογοπαίγνια ή και αναφορές περνάνε αμέριμνες σε έναν χορό του Ζαλόγγου. ;)

Δεν έχω μπει στα βαθιά που αναφέρουν πολλοί μιλώντας για τα τελευταία του βιβλία, ωστόσο θα έλεγα πως η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση, για να μη ξεφύγεις από το δρόμο που έχει ανοίξει ο συγγραφέας (έχει κάνει και τις απαιτούμενες απαλλοτριώσεις) και προσπαθήσεις να φτιάξεις έναν νέο αυτοκινητόδρομο (θα πρέπει να βρεις και νέα κονδύλια) στο πλάι είναι η Σ.τ.Μ. Αν μπορείς να την κάνεις αστεία στο ύφος του Pratchett [δεν είναι εφικτό πάντοτε και δεν λέγεται ο κάθε μεταφραστής Terry Pratchett] τότε το βιβλίο ολοκληρώνεται περισσότερο, αν δεν μπορείς και πάλι ο αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει τόσο τα όρια σου, και ίσως και τις διαφορές σε τρόπο σκέψης μεταξύ των δυο γλωσσών.

Το απλούστερο που θυμάμαι και άφησα όσο απείραχτο γινόταν ήταν:



> One said, That is the point. The word is him. Becoming a personality is inefficient. We don't want it to spread. Supposing gravity developed a personality? Supposing it decided to like people?
> Κάποιος είπε, Αυτό είναι το ζήτημα. Η λέξη Αυτός. Η δημιουργία προσωπικότητας δηλώνει ανεπάρκεια. Δε θέλουμε να εξαπλωθεί περισσότερο. Σκέφτεστε τη βαρύτητα να αναπτύξει προσωπικότητα; Σκέφτεστε να αποφάσιζε πως της αρέσουν οι άνθρωποι;
> One said, Got a crush on them, sort of thing?
> Κάποιος είπε, Να γινόντουσαν κομμάτια για εκείνη, κάτι τέτοιο;



Τι πιο απλό και πλέον σαφές από αυτό:

[Σ.τ.Μ.] - Got a crush on someone - Ερωτεύομαι σφόδρα. Εντούτοις το λογοπαίγνιο έχει να κάνει με τη βαρύτητα, και την πτώση και συντριβή του υποκειμένου σε αυτήν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2013)

Ή: Να σε σφίγγει στην αγκαλιά της...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

mortal said:


> One said, That is the point. The word is him. Becoming a personality is inefficient. We don't want it to spread. Supposing gravity developed a personality? Supposing it decided to like people?
> One said, Got a crush on them, sort of thing?



Ένας είπε, Εκεί είναι το θέμα. Η λέξη είναι αυτός. Δεν είναι αποτελεσματικό να γίνεται κανείς προσωπικότητα. Δεν θέλουμε να εξαπλωθεί. Κι αν αναπτύξει προσωπικότητα η βαρύτητα; Κι αν αποφασίσει να της αρέσουν οι άνθρωποι;
Ένας είπε, Να τρώει τα μούτρα της γι' αυτούς, ας πούμε; | Ένας είπε, Να τους την πέφτει, ας πούμε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

Και να τους πλακώνει στα φιλιά...


Να αποκτήσει προσωπικότητα ο ηλεκτρισμός, να αρχίσει να ερωτεύεται ανθρώπους και να τους αλλάζει τα φώτα.

Συνεχίστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ντοκ, έχω σκεφτεί να κάνουμε ένα νήμα με λογοπαίγνια από τον Πράτσετ, θα είχε πλάκα. Αλλά πραγματικά, σε ορισμένα σημεία είναι σούπερ δύσκολο! Για παράδειγμα, από το Men at Arms:
> 
> [Ψάχνουν εθελοντές για τη Φρουρά, δηλαδή την αστυνομία]:
> He scanned the faces. 'Right. We need some honest, law-abiding dwarfs . . . you there . . .'
> ...



Το θέμα εδώ είναι, κτγμ, αν έχει επιπλέον σχέση με την πλοκή η αναφορά _a penny saved is a penny earned_, και όχι τόσο με το λογοπαίγνιο (που μπορούμε να βρούμε λιγότερο ή περισσότερο κοντινά του, π.χ.)

_—Ήσουν μέσα;_ 
_—Μπα, έξω, δουλεύω σαν σωστό μυρμήγκι..._


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

Δεν έχει σχέση με την πλοκή, ούτε συνεχίζεται με κάποιο τρόπο η αναφορά στην οικονομία μετά. Ρόλο παίζει μόνο ότι ο ομιλητής είναι νάνος, που ο Πράτσετ τους περιγράφει ως υπερβολικά φιλοχρήματους:

 ‘I thought dwarfs loved gold,’ said Angua.
‘They just say that to get it into bed.’ 
(Από άλλο βιβλίο)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ‘I thought dwarfs loved gold,’ said Angua.
> ‘They just say that to get it into bed.’
> (Από άλλο βιβλίο)



Μπα... Το λένε μόνο και μόνο γιατί γυρεύουν ευκαιρία να το χουφτώσουν.


----------



## mortal (Nov 28, 2013)

Ωραίοι! Οκ, όποτε κολλάω θα σας επισκέπτομαι. ;) 

Τα ονόματα εσείς θα τα μεταφράζατε;

π.χ. 
Hunghung = Κρεμάλακρεμάλα, Αγχόνηαγχόνη [Κρεμαλακρεμαλέζικα δλδ και λοιπές αναφορές σε -ese]
Lotus Blossom - Λωτού Άνθος [η μια από τις κόρες του TwoFlower - Δίανθου] Λωτανθή δεν μου καθόταν καλά.
One Big River - Ένας Μεγάλος Ποταμός και ο Κόεν [Kohen] τον αποκαλεί αργότερα One Big Mother [και το μυαλό κολλάει στην τυποποιημένη λέξη που αρχίζει από Mother και συνεχίσει με F και ό,τι ακολουθεί.]
One Sun Mirror - Ενός Ήλιου Καθρέπτης [για τον πρώτο αυτοκράτορα]
Caleb the Ripper = Κέιλεμπ ο Φονιάς [είναι και ο αντεροβγάλτης ίσως]
Mr Saveloy - κύριος/κυρ Σουτζούκης [(ΔΕΝ) μου πάει πολύ]
κ.λπ.

Πόσο πολύ χέρι βάζεις όμως, εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα.

Α! Και για τους Auditors Of Reality [Ελεγκτές της πραγματικότητας το Ένας είπε μου ερχόταν κομμάτι καθαρός αγγλισμός (και είμαι ένοχος σε βαθμό κακουργήματος σε πολλά άλλα σημεία) οπότε για αυτό επέλεξα το Κάποιος. Έχει αρκετά κομμάτια One Said τόσο στο Reaper Man όσο και στο The Hogfather.

Επίσης από τους κλασσικούς Pratchettισμούς στο Reaper Man:

Bonzai - Bansai
Bushido - bush-i-do


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

He scanned the faces. 'Right. We need some honest, law-abiding dwarfs . . . you there . . .'
'Me?' said an unwary dwarf.
'Have you got any previous convictions?'
'Well, I dunno . . . I suppose I used to believe very firmly that a penny saved is a penny earned—'



drsiebenmal said:


> _—Ήσουν μέσα;_
> _—Μπα, έξω, δουλεύω σαν σωστό μυρμήγκι..._


-Έχεις μπει μέσα;
-Μπα, όταν είσαι οικονόμος ποτέ δεν μπαίνεις μέσα, πάντα κάτι περισσεύει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

mortal said:


> Τα ονόματα εσείς θα τα μεταφράζατε;


Για να δώσει κάποιος απάντηση για τα ονόματα θα πρέπει να έχει διαβάσει _ολόκληρο_ το μυθιστόρημα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για να δώσει κάποιος απάντηση για τα ονόματα θα πρέπει να έχει διαβάσει _ολόκληρο_ το μυθιστόρημα.


Ή, σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, ολόκληρη τη σειρά μυθιστορημάτων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ή, σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, ολόκληρη τη σειρά μυθιστορημάτων.



Ναι, μπράβο. Αναζητούνται κανόνες που να απαντούν στο ερώτημα: «Ποιος είναι ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος να αποδώσεις τα ονόματα σε κάποιο μυθιστόρημα φαντασίας όταν σου ζητούν να μεταφράσεις το πρώτο βιβλίο από προβλεπόμενη τριλογία (και βλέπουμε);». Εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα. (Με κόμμα πριν από τον «κάβουρα», γιατί «εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα» σημαίνει «προτιμώ να είσαι κάβουρας παρά καρκίνος».  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2013)

Ιστορία μακριά απ' του γιαλού τα βοτσαλάκια

«Εδώ, σε θέλω κάβουρα» του ψιθύριζε στο αυτί μια ωραία καβουρίνα. Καβουρίνα; Τινάχτηκε. Πάλι τον είχε πάρει ο ύπνος στη δουλειά...
«Εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα» ούρλιαζε, πια, το αφεντικό. «Ζωή κι αυτή», σκέφτηκε, ξύπνιος πια· «όλο ζόρια και δήθεν προκλήσεις και χωρίς κέρδος κέρατα...»
«Εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα»· το αποφάσισε. Ξεκρέμασε από τον τοίχο το γαλλικό κλειδί και το κοπάνησε κατακούτελα στο αφεντικό.
«Τι 'ν' ο κάβουρας, τι 'ν' το ζουμί του, κυρία Πρόεδρε» είπε το επόμενο πρωί στην ανακρίτρια. Σπαρίδου εκείνη, Κάβουρας αυτός, τι ήθελε άραγε να πει ο ποιητής;


----------



## mortal (Nov 28, 2013)

Πονάει παιδιά. Από τα 27 μου [45 τώρα] διαβάζω μόνο ό,τι μεταφράζω [ναι από τα φρούτα που από προεφηβία μέχρι την προαναφερθείσα ηλικία απλά διάβαζα μέχρι και χαρτοπετσέτες  κοντά στις 2000 χάρτινα μυθιστορηματικά κατά κύριο λόγο τούβλα και μετά ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μαχαίρι, όπως κόβει το τσιγάρο κάποιος] οπότε βρίσκω δύσκολο να τα πιάσω ξανά και τα 39 [και αν τα πιάσεις αυτά δεν θα πας μετά και στα Science of...] μέσα σε μερικές μερούλες [και μετά να τα θυμάμαι κιόλας δλδ]. Και αφού τα 10+ είναι ήδη μεταφρασμένα επισήμως από εκδοτικούς οίκους σημαίνει πως απλά δεν θα τα αγγίξω καν. ;) Αναφερόμουν σε απλούς ανεπίσημους, βρώμικους και γρήγορους [από ταχύτητα φωτός και πάνω] κανόνες. ;)

[Βέβαια όταν κάνεις ηλεκτρονικές ανεπίσημες "εκδόσεις" μπορείς να επιστρέφεις και να τις διορθώνεις μακροπρόθεσμα (δεν έχουν τρελό αναγνωστικό κοινό) συνεπώς πολλά θα μεταβληθούν με την πάροδο του χρόνου για μελλοντικούς αναγνώστες που θα ενδιαφερθούν, κάτι που στο χάρτινο τούβλο δεν μπορείς να κάνεις από τη στιγμή που βγεί από το εκτυπωτικό, παρά μόνο με επανέκδοση και νέα επιμέλεια λογικά. Όταν κάτι είναι ένα click away και σου έρχεται μια ιδέα τότε Word, Ctrl-F και υπό όρους αλλάζεις κάποια πράγματα... αν το κάνεις στο σωστό βιβλίο, φυσικά.]

Εδώ το ανέφερα πάντως επειδή αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα Αγατιανά ονόματα είναι one-time αναφορές με εξαίρεση τους μάγους [Αρχιμάγιστρος Ridcully, Κοσμήτορας, Έδρα Απροσδιόριστων/Ακαθόριστων Σπουδών, Λέκτορας Πρόσφατων Ρουνικών, Πρεσβύτερος Wrangler (έχει κάποια υποσημείωση σχετικά στο Reaper Man) και λοιπά], τον Κόεν, τον Rincewind και τον Δίανθο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

mortal said:


> Hunghung = Κρεμάλακρεμάλα, Αγχόνηαγχόνη [Κρεμαλακρεμαλέζικα δλδ και λοιπές αναφορές σε -ese]


Πονάει ξεπονάει, βολικές απαντήσεις δεν έχουμε. Αλλά έριξα μια ματιά εδώ:
http://wiki.lspace.org/mediawiki/index.php/Hunghung
και είναι εύκολο να αντιληφθείς ότι το Hunghung κάνει κάποιο λογοπαίγνιο με το Χονγκ Κονγκ και τις πολυάνθρωπες πόλεις της Ανατολής. Ευτυχώς δεν κατέληξε σε HungKong. 

Θα ήθελα να την ονομάσω Πατίσμε Πατόσε, αλλά δεν μου θυμίζει το Χονγκ Κονγκ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2013)

Caleb the Ripper = Χάλεβ ο Αντεροβγάλτης.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πονάει ξεπονάει, βολικές απαντήσεις δεν έχουμε. Αλλά έριξα μια ματιά εδώ:
> http://wiki.lspace.org/mediawiki/index.php/Hunghung
> και είναι εύκολο να αντιληφθείς ότι το Hunghung κάνει κάποιο λογοπαίγνιο με το Χονγκ Κονγκ και τις πολυάνθρωπες πόλεις της Ανατολής. Ευτυχώς δεν κατέληξε σε HungKong.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να την ονομάσω *Πατίσμε Πατόσε*, αλλά δεν μου θυμίζει το Χονγκ Κονγκ.



Αυτή δεν είναι στην Ασία, είναι στη Ν. Αμερική, στα λημέρια των Μαπούτσε. Και είναι πολύ αραιοκατοικημένη, ευνόητα.

HungKong? Well, I for one would steer clear of that one, as I'd do with the Mapuche (keep them at two arms' length, at least).

Ενασπαστονάλλονγκ, Πήχτρονγκ, Κάργανγκ, Φισκάη, Τιγκ-Τιγκ.

Καταλαβαίνετε βέβαια γιατί δεν τίθεται θέμα ούτε αντιστρεψιμότητας ούτε απλοποίησης της μεταγραφής. 
Άλλωστε, αυτά δεν μεταγράφονται, παραγράφονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2013)

Η Φισκάη είναι η διάσημη πόλη, γνωστή από τους αρχαίους θαλασσοπόρους της, που διέσχιζαν τα αφιλόξενα νερά του Φισκαϊκού Κόλπου για να βγουν στον Μεγάλο Ανοιχτό Ωκεανό;


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2013)

...
Όχι αυτή η Φισκάη, η άλλη, της Περανατολής. Ο πρώτος δυτικός που πάτησε σ' εκείνα τα εδάφη ήταν ο μέγας Έλλην θαλασσοπόρος, ο Juan de Fucus Straight.

Δεν πάτησε φυσικά ακριβώς στα εδάφη, αφούταν παστονάλλον.


----------



## mortal (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks πάρα πολύ για τις προτάσεις παιδιά, ειλικρινά το μυαλό δεν θα πήγαινε σε πολλά [... καλά, σε όλα] από αυτά. :) 

Nickel παρότι προσπάθησα να πιάσω άλλα πράγματα με τα ονόματα δεν το σκέφτηκα καν. :) Κόλλησα με την ιδέα ενός χωριού πόλης γύρω από την Απαγορευμένη Πόλη [το μεγαλύτερο μέρος εκεί μέσα διαδραματίζεται] με έναν παράφρονα αυτοκράτορα και μεγαλομανείς άρχοντες, οπότε το Κρεμαλακρεμάλα ήρθε φυσικά όπως και οι επαναστατικοί πυρήνες του Κόκκινου Στρατού. Το HongKong στο μυαλό παραπέμπει σε μια περισσότερο ελεύθερη περιοχή από ό,τι το Πεκίνου του "λαού" οπότε ούτε στιγμή δεν το σκέφτηκα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ναι, μπράβο. Αναζητούνται κανόνες που να απαντούν στο ερώτημα: «Ποιος είναι ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος να αποδώσεις τα ονόματα σε κάποιο μυθιστόρημα φαντασίας όταν σου ζητούν να μεταφράσεις το πρώτο βιβλίο από προβλεπόμενη τριλογία (και βλέπουμε);». Εδώ σε θέλω, κάβουρα. (Με κόμμα πριν από τον «κάβουρα», γιατί «εδώ σε θέλω κάβουρα» σημαίνει «προτιμώ να είσαι κάβουρας παρά καρκίνος».  )



Να διαβάσεις και τα υπόλοιπα αν έχουν εκδοθεί σε κάποια γλώσσα που ξέρεις;

Πάντως για συγγραφείς όπως ο Πράτσετ -ή ο Τζέιμς Τζόις (θεός φυλάξοι)-, πρέπει να πάρεις απόφαση απ' την αρχή ότι το αποτέλεσμα αυτού που μεταφράζεις θα είναι περισσότερο διασκευή παρά ευθεία απόδοση. Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, λοιπόν, δεν έχει νόημα να βάζεις σημειώσεις. Πολλά λογοπαίγνια και λοιπές ιδιομορφίες είναι πρακτικά 100% μη μεταφράσιμα. Ουσιαστικά είσαι τυχερός αν η γλώσσα στην οποία αποδίδεις έχει κάποια αντιστοιχία για το σχήμα που μεταφράζεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2013)

mortal said:


> ...όταν δεν βλέπεις φως στον λογοτεχνικό ορίζοντα και δεν θέλεις να δουλέψεις τον αναγνώστη ...


Τον αναγνώστη τον δουλεύεις έτσι κι αλλιώς. (Η μυθιστοριογραφία από μόνη της είναι ένα τεράστιο δούλεμα και η μετάφραση ένα μυθώδες δούλεμα πάνω στο δούλεμα του συγγραφέα.) Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να αποδώσεις το πρωτότυπο - απλώς το προσεγγίζεις ασυμπτωτικά. Όποιος θέλει το νάμα από την πηγή, ας μάθει αγγλικά. Οι υπόλοιποι θα αρκεστούν σε αυτό που θα τους δώσεις, και οι υποσημειώσεις δεν προσφέρουν κάτι σε αυτό, απλώς ξενερώνουν. Σα να σερβίρεις την τούρτα με γλάσο και να λες "Ξέρετε, κανονικά έπρεπε να έχει σαντιγί αλλά μου έκοψε. Η σαντιγί είναι άσπρη, αφράτη, από χτυπημένη κρέμα γάλακτος και ζάχαρη.". Ωραία, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει τη γεύση του γλάσου.

Παρεμπ, στο παράδειγμα που έδωσα το λογοπαίγνιο έχει μεταφραστεί, άρα δεν είναι "αμετάφραστο" όπως και να το πάρει κανείς (δηλαδή ούτε έμεινε χωρίς μετάφραση, ούτε είναι αδύνατον να μεταφραστεί - αφού το μετέφρασε, είτε επιτυχημένα είτε όχι, δεν έχει σημασία). Όταν λέει "αμετάφραστο" στην υποσημείωση υποψιάζομαι πως εννοεί "αν μεταφράσω τις λέξεις όπως τις έχει το λεξικό, δεν θα είναι αστείο στα ελληνικά, γι' αυτό νομίζω ότι δεν γίνεται να μεταφραστεί". Αν έχω δίκιο και εννοεί αυτό, δεν έχει καν νόημα η υποσημείωση: όλα τα λογοπαίγνια είναι αμετάφραστα υπό αυτήν την έννοια (μη σου πω όλα τα κείμενα του κόσμου), εκτός κι αν τύχει στην άλλη γλώσσα να υπάρχει ο ίδιος συνδυασμός λέξεων με το ίδιο μεταφορικό νόημα. 

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο να περάσει το έργο αυτούσιο από τη μία γλώσσα στην άλλη χωρίς να χάσει ή να κερδίσει τίποτα, αλλά να αφήσει την ίδια *αίσθηση* στον αναγνώστη *τελικά*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Αν είσαι αρκετά τυχερός, μπορεί να σου βγει το λογοπαίγνιο στην άλλη γλώσσα. Π.χ. σε μια ιστορία του Ντον Ρόσα, με τον Σκρουτζ και τον Ντόναλντ, εμφανίζεται μια γουρουνόμορφη εκδοχή του Νοστράδαμου με μεγάλα ρουθούνια, που ονομάζεται Nostrildamus (λογοπαίγνιο με το nostril). Στα ελληνικά αποδόθηκε Νοστραμουσούδαμος, το οποίο είναι στο πνεύμα του πρωτότυπου και σχεδόν συμπίπτει νοηματικά (τι ρουθούνι, τι μουσούδα). Περισσότερα εδώ.

Πάντως η απόδοση λογοπαιγνίων είναι κατά την γνώμη μου περισσότερο τέχνη παρά τεχνική. Θέλει χρόνο, μεράκι και σπιρτάδα. Δυστυχώς το πρώτο είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί, ειδικά στην εποχή μας. Κι αν έχεις να αποδώσεις 500 λογοπαίγνια στην σειρά και ξέρεις ότι δεν θα πληρωθείς καλύτερα αν σπαταλήσεις 10πλάσιο χρόνο, στο τέλος ψάχνεις πιο συμβιβαστικές λύσεις. Ευτυχώς σήμερα μπορείς πιο εύκολα να ζητάς την βοήθεια συναδέλφων, μέσω χώρων όπως ο παρών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

Μου θυμίσατε τις ασκήσεις του... τον ξέχασα, γάλλος πάντως, που έγραψε μυθιστόρημα χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο λέξεις που είχαν για φωνήεν το e. Αυτό πως το μεταφράζεις κρατώντας το νόημα του πρωτότυπου; Δε γίνεται. Βάζεις εξήγηση στην εισαγωγή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Το αντίθετο. Έγραψε μυθιστόρημα που δεν είχε καθόλου E (La Disparition). Δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς το έκανε, αλλά μεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά και διατήρησαν το παιχνίδι του (με τον τίτλο A Void).


Προσθήκη συνδέσμου από nickel:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Void


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

Στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Στα ελληνικά είναι πιο δύσκολο απ' ό,τι στα αγγλικά, κυρίως γιατί έχουμε κλιτό σύστημα. Π.χ. έχεις υπερβολικά πολλούς περιορισμούς στα ρήματα, ειδικά σ' αυτά της ενεργητικής φωνής. Ίσως όχι ακατόρθωτο, πάντως, αλλά θα έπρεπε να καταφύγεις σε καθαρευουσιανισμούς (π.χ. να πεις "ήχο ομοιάζων" αντί "ήχο που έμοιαζε") και να αντικαταστήσεις συντελεσμένους χρόνους με τους παραπλήσιούς τους (π.χ. αόριστο αντί παρακείμενο). Σε εμάς νομίζω θα ήταν δυσκολότερο αν έλειπε το άλφα· ίσως και αδύνατο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Ίσως όχι ακατόρθωτο, πάντως, αλλά θα έπρεπε να καταφύγεις σε καθαρευουσιανισμούς (π.χ. να πεις "ήχο ομοιάζων" αντί "ήχο που έμοιαζε") και να αντικαταστήσεις συντελεσμένους χρόνους με τους παραπλήσιούς τους (π.χ. αόριστο αντί παρακείμενο). Σε εμάς νομίζω θα ήταν δυσκολότερο αν έλειπε το άλφα· ίσως και αδύνατο.



Αν έλεγες πάντως «ήχο ομοιάζων», πάλι ακατόρθωτο θα ήταν γιατί όποιος επιμελητής ξέρει τη δουλειά του θα το έκανε «ήχο ομοιάζοντα». Κι αν δεν το έκανε αυτός, οι αναγνώστες απλώς θα γελούσαν, όσοι ξέρουν ότι το «ήχο» είναι στην αιτιατική και το «ομοιάζων» είναι στην ονομαστική. Εκτός αν μιλούσε ο υπενωμοτάρχης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Από τον _ήχο _μού έφυγε ένα τελικό σίγμα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2013)

Τότε σου ξέφυγε δύο φορές, τη δεύτερη στο «ήχο που έμοιαζε». Φαίνεται πως αυτά τα ολισθήματα είναι σαν τους Χιώτες, πάνε δυο δυο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Ή σαν το copy-paste. Τα λάθη κοπιάρονται άκοπα. :)


----------



## mortal (Dec 1, 2013)

@ Aorarimelanh & Hellegenes

Ευχαριστώ για τον σχολιασμό παιδιά, και καταλαβαίνω ικανοποιητικά, πιστεύω, το σκεπτικό. Απλά όταν ξέφυγα πριν πολλά χρόνια από το αποκλειστικά μεταφρασμένο βιβλίο και πέρασα αποκλειστικά σε αγγλικούς τίτλους, όταν έκανα συγκρίσεις μεταξύ κάποιων παλαιότερων τίτλων [εντάξει mainstream εκδόσεις] έβλεπα γραμμές ή και παραγράφους σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να απουσιάζουν από τα ελληνικά βιβλία και κάπου ένοιωθα πως κάτι δεν πάει καθόλου καλά, και ήταν απλά κείμενα [Stephen King, James Herbert, Howard Phillips Lovecraft, Clark Ashton Smith κ.λπ] και όχι λογοπαίγνια τύπου Pratchett που είναι ολίγον τι βουνό έως Ιμαλάϊα η απόδοση τους. Επομένως για αυτό ανέφερα την όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη πιστότητα στο αρχικό κείμενο. Και σίγουρα δεν είναι εύκολο να την επιτύχεις πάντα, αυτό είναι βέβαιο.

Δλδ π.χ. λογοπαίγνιο μεταξύ aquaduct και aquaduck που έχω στο ενδιαφέροντες καιροί, και το οποίο έχεις αρκετές αναφορές μέσα στο βιβλίο κατόπιν της πρώτης [invisible ducks], δεν μπορώ να δω πώς γίνεται να αλλαχτεί δίχως να αρχίσω να κόβω λόγια από τον Kohen και τους άλλους χαρακτήρες. Σε μας ο υδραγωγός και η νερόπαπια δεν κάνουν παρηχητικό παιχνίδι για να δημιουργήσουν ένα ενδιαφέρον μπλέξιμο μεταξύ της ασυνεννοησίας των χαρακτήρων και το οποίο να πρέπει μετά να αναλυθεί. Είναι λίγο πίκρα το ζήτημα. Οι χαρακτήρες κύριος Saveloy και Kohen o Βάρβαρος αναφέρονται σε αυτά ως τρόπο εισόδου στην Απαγορευμένη πόλη σίγουρα.

Θα κοιτάξω να ολοκληρώσω την 1η ανάγνωση/μερική επιμέλεια/ξεκαθάρισμα και θα επανέρθω, ελπίζω, επί του θέματος. :)


----------

